# How old does a male cat have to be to impregnate a female?



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

So I'm just wondering.
I know that female cats don't reach sexual maturity until around 6 months of age, and when they go into heat for the first time.
Is it the same age for males?
I'm only asking because I just got a new male kitten who is almost 3 months old, and I have an unspayed female who is about 5 months old (I'll more than likely be getting her spayed in the next month or so).
I just don't want any unexpected pregnancies or anything of the like... haha... This is definitely just a preventative question.


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

According to Dr. Delbert Carlson and the Cat Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook, you have nothing to worry about. It says:
"The age at which a male cat reaches sexual maturity and begins to produce sperm varies from 6 to 18 months, the average being about 9 months. Two months later, sperm is present in the collecting tubules, so the male has reached sexual maturity and can now fertilize a queen."


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

The father of my Jet was just 4 months old at the time....It really just varies. Some get interested in girls at young ages, yet some of my friends (breeders) have had boys not show interest until 2 years old, so it's varied. 6 - 8 months is the norm for them to become interested. Sometimes they are older, sometimes younger, etc.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Not really sure but all I know is my friend didn't think her cat could get pregnant as the cat was still pretty much a kitten and sure enough the cat slipped outside one day and boom.....kittens. Better to be on the safe side here and get it done as soon as they are old enough to be spayed/neutered.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

> I know that female cats don't reach sexual maturity until around 6 months of age, and when they go into heat for the first time.


Is it possible for female cats to reach sexual maturity later, like at seven months? When Midnight had Star and Lucky, she was 9 months old. Our vet speculated that that may have been her very first heat cycle.


----------

